# Waxstock showdown



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those that have entered please can you confirm that you are coming to the event to the pm's that habe been sent and we are still lookig for a couple of extra entries 

Thanks


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to be there but as long as Clarkson doesn't destroy the 205 on the 22nd when he is using it for filming his new DVD she will still be entered into the competition!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I am still coming hopefully as long as i do not get stuck in any more mud :wave:
Could do with some times to be there please
Thank you


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Before 1pm in saturday mate  ive got the sierra up on axle stands at the min mud from a weekend show all over the white lol. Taking a while to get it ready for ford fair on sunday. Shame your not going to be there


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be going as per PM, I will try and get there as early as I can but have a fair old drive.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

:driver:Ill be there as per pm mate


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have to be there but as long as Clarkson doesn't destroy the 205 on the 22nd when he is using it for filming his new DVD she will still be entered into the competition!


 Make sure you photograph every last inch of the car before they get hold of it, l had a hell of a time with Tyne-Tees telly when they used a couple of my bikes and they came back wrecks.


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Reply sent via PM - if all okay with you?


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be there as pm


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Tank said:


> Before 1pm in saturday mate  ive got the sierra up on axle stands at the min mud from a weekend show all over the white lol. Taking a while to get it ready for ford fair on sunday. Shame your not going to be there


Yes i would like to have been at Ford Fair but it is the 50th birthday weekend for the Cortina so i am on my way to Stratford on Avon in the morning early
Hope it stays dry for my 450 mile round trip ,i am due some sun
Good Luck with Ford Fair ,My brother is going in his Mustang not sure what he is in ,it is white with a blue stripe 1967 Go and have a word with him


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> Make sure you photograph every last inch of the car before they get hold of it, l had a hell of a time with Tyne-Tees telly when they used a couple of my bikes and they came back wrecks.


Dont you worry about that....Peugeot are transporting it and its fully insured by both them whilst in transit and then by the production company.

Both cars are being fully detailed and photo'ed before going...oh and I am there on the day of filming anyhow...even been put in a hotel by the production company.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> Yes i would like to have been at Ford Fair but it is the 50th birthday weekend for the Cortina so i am on my way to Stratford on Avon in the morning early
> Hope it stays dry for my 450 mile round trip ,i am due some sun
> Good Luck with Ford Fair ,My brother is going in his Mustang not sure what he is in ,it is white with a blue stripe 1967 Go and have a word with him


Hopefully it stays sunny for the drive down as the weather where i am says thunder and all round rubbish weather. Have to let me know what stand hes on and what not and will pop over to say hi. Good luck at your show mate


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 4, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> For those that have entered please can you confirm that you are coming to the event to the pm's that habe been sent and we are still lookig for a couple of extra entries
> 
> Thanks


We can be there Saturday morning / mid-day / afternoon (whenever you want us there basically) and will be nipping home again on Saturday night (obviously not in the Beetle!).
Really looking forward to this and looking forward to meeting everyone and putting names to faces to cars.
Just got to deal with the MIVW show in Holland next weekend


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

Pm sent back but need to know if its ok to bring the bike instead??..

Alan


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

I should be their around 12.00pm on Saturday cheers.


----------

